# squirrels are a commin!



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

its so close to squirrel season i can almost taste it.
the squirrels around here are cutting acorns. and even my dog seems to know its getting close. she has started searching the trees more and more the last week or so.
think i'll be getting out my favorite iron skillet this weekend and season it up for the comming onslaught of fried squirrel.


----------



## CMich Sportsman (Mar 20, 2008)

I hear that, im ready to hit the woods and bag a few tree-rats for the grill. squirrel BBQ sandwiches.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't believe you eat them things!:lol:


----------



## CMich Sportsman (Mar 20, 2008)

old school said:


> I can't believe you eat them things!:lol:


thats the same thing my wife said when I mentioned it this morning:lol:


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Nasty!

Ganzer


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

CMich Sportsman said:


> thats the same thing my wife said when I mentioned it this morning:lol:


 
I grew up on all game, small and big if people would give things a try they might like it. I hope she will atleast cook it for you another thought, more for you if she don't like it

I have ate groundhog too, pretty tasty!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

john warren said:


> its so close to squirrel/grouse season i can almost taste it.
> the squirrels/grouse around here are cutting/eating acorns. and even my dog seems to know its getting close. she has started searching the trees more and more the last week or so.
> think i'll be getting out my favorite iron skillet this weekend and season it up for the comming onslaught of fried squirrel and grouse!.


:evilsmile


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

can't wait for that small game stew in the crock pot

brown squirrels and other game in skillet

put in crockpot with mushroom, favorite veggies, onions, potatoes and broth or water

season to taste

all bones go the bottom and you have a great hot dish cooking while you are back in the woods hunting


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ewwww you eat those grouse?.....lol


Mitchell Ulrich said:


> john warren said:
> 
> 
> > its so close to squirrel/grouse season i can almost taste it.
> ...


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

seriously, don't be afraid to try things like a squirrel or something you haven't tried. if you decide you don't like it you can throw it out.
since i have traveled around the world i have discovered eating can be a great adventure.
for example, when i first got my squirrel dog,, she accidently tree'd a ****. so i knocked it down, and decided id try it . i had heard it was good.
after some experimenting i discovered the slow par boiled, then roasted on the grill with bbq sauce, it tasted awsome, like very good bbq pork. and that other ways of cooking it make it taste like dark turkey meat.

if we hadn't liked it,, one bite and we would have gone for a bar burger and thrown it out.

but now i have a new food i like.
about the only thing i refuse to try is possum. i have heard they taste great.... i just can't add insult to injury by eating some poor critter that had to live with a face that ugly.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> john warren said:
> 
> 
> > its so close to squirrel/grouse season i can almost taste it.
> ...


Hahaha! My thoughts exactly. I haven't targeted squirrels specifically since I got bird dogs. However, my shorthair caught one this morning that fell out of the birch tree. I never knew squirrels could scream!:evil:


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

When I get back from my vacation next week, the .22 is coming out and I'll make sure it's still sighted in to 40yds and I'll be ready for small game season on the 15th! Can't wait!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

This is going to be the first year I'm going to try targeting squirrels since I first started hunting at 12. I'm pregnant and due in November so no deer hunting for me this year and I won't be able to get out duck hunting either. I thought squirrels would be a good way to take care of the hunting itch. lol.

Would parking myself under in tree in an area with lots of oak trees with my .22 by my best strategy? Obviously, I don't want to do a ton of hiking.

As for eating squirrel, I haven't had it in forever, but it's pretty tasty. I mean, look at their diet. I remember my great-grandparents thought squirrel was a huge treat. 

I wonder, if one has an allergy to nuts, would you be allergic to squirrel meat? :lol:


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Outdoor Gal said:


> This is going to be the first year I'm going to try targeting squirrels since I first started hunting at 12. I'm pregnant and due in November so no deer hunting for me this year and I won't be able to get out duck hunting either. I thought squirrels would be a good way to take care of the hunting itch. lol.
> 
> Would parking myself under in tree in an area with lots of oak trees with my .22 by my best strategy? Obviously, I don't want to do a ton of hiking. :lol:


First off your due in Nov?????? What were you thinking?????
Just Kidding.

If you do not want to walk then I think picking out a good tree in the squirrel woodlot is usually productive.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

wouldn't think the alergy thing would be a problem. 
theres lots of ways to hunt squirrel and you may just find you like it better then deer hunting. as you can shoot five every day threw to march. instead of oone or two all year.
take you a nice little camping stool thats comfy and a good book. a thermos of coffee or hot chocolate is nice. a little lunch, or snack if you plsn on spending some time. 
find a good stand of oak,,, hickory is even better and sit down by a tree and relax and read a little. in about a hlf hour or so they will come back out. you can often get two or three from one sitiing spot. then move to another area.
you can also try calling them, there are bark callers, and panic whistles on the market that work pretty good. 
one thing i often do is carry a few corn cobs with me and drop them along the trail every so often. about every second or third trip i can pick one off on those cobs on the way back to the car.

another good way is to walk slowly threw the woods. even on a path. take a few steps, then freeze and scan the tree's. remember to check behind you while doing this. very exciting to actually stalk up on a squirrel.

and if you ever get the chance to hunt squirrel with a dog....oh my god you will get hooked like it was crack.
the michigan squirrel dog association has monthly buddy hunts and they would love to take you out and show you a great time. look them up.
the dogs go out in the woods , find a squirrel and bark at the tree. you go to where the dog is barking and shoot the squirrel.

i really hope you find success with the squirrels. it will be great for your health and the baby. 
oh and one more thing about the dogs. they are generaly smaller dogs, mines a rat terrier, like curs and fiest. they are generaly very good family dogs too. and the best part is its perfect for youngsters,,, they don;t have to sit silently in the woods. they can be kids and still find squirrels with dogs.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

wintrrun said:


> First off your due in Nov?????? What were you thinking?????
> Just Kidding.


I know, right? Technically, I'm due Dec. 11, but I'm having twins (boys!), so it's pretty much guaranteed I'll actually have them in November. My husband says that since he got two boys out of the deal, he'd give up one deer season. :lol: We're really excited, though realistically, it's going to be pretty crazy for awhile.

John, thanks for the great tips! My in-laws have a couple of beagles, so we do a lot of rabbit hunting over the winter. But until recently I'd never even heard of using dogs for squirrels. It makes sense though. That's something I'd love to see some time.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations Outdoor Gal on the twins. 
I still think your husband should be pushing you out in the woods in a wheelchair but thats only my opinion.
Have a great season


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 26, 2008)

Good luck to Outdoor Gal on the new ventures.

I've been itching for squirrel season for the past month or so. I wish it was already the 15th, I'd be in the woods. 

Never used a dog myself, just find a place that looks good and sit for a while. If that doesn't work, move and try again until I find a spot. I almost wish they'd start our season sooner like some states do. It becomes impractical for me to hunt once the snow gets so deep (after certain date, they stop plowing the parking at the State Game Area). I don't mind tromping through snow, but I'm not eager for my vehicle to get stuck either.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i don't worry so much about my truck in the snow...but my dog is only 13 pounds,,,,sometimes her feet don't reach the ground threw the snow and she gets hung up.


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

I laughed when I seen some one suggest dropping corn cobs I have big fox squirrles on my land I mean house cat big my brother was deer hunting out there and one came trotting on by him with a corn cob ( corn kernels and all )in its mouth . 
We have never hunted them on this property only because the skitters will lift you up after they drain your blood , but this year I want to do the walk out, sit down , make a few chucks , Ping away the last time I was out there in November of last year we counted 8 foxes running around 

Good luck OG you sound alot like my Youngest Daughter she was Deer hunting last year on the 15th and delivered one of my Grand daughters on the 17th and she was MAD it cut her Deer season


----------

